# Can you spell Aoife any other way?



## daisyday

I really love the name Aoife (Ee-fah) but we are just a bit concerned, as we aren't Irish, that people might not be able to read the name properly or pronounce it. 

We don't want to give baby a name they which they constantly have to correct people about.


----------



## JJKCB

you could spell it lots of ways:

Eefah
Eefer
Yfah
Yfer
Ifah
Ifer
etc...


----------



## wannabemomy37

Why not just spell it as it's pronounced then?

Eefah?


----------



## daisyday

I had thought that but I didn't know if there was and official alternative spelling. 

Eefah seems to be the best option x


----------



## Wishing_well

^^ they all look like ridiculous typos :/

Eefah is ok, but personally I think Aoife is well known enough. Like Niamh.


----------



## Cheska

I think people will know! I like the spelling aoife x


----------



## amytrisha

I think the name is getting common enough for people to know how to pronounce.

I think the other ways look weird maybe thats because I know Aoife..

I'd prefer Eifa though over any others x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I guess Eva would be the English equivalent although the pronunciation is a little different.


----------



## ciaramoy

I am Irish so maybe that's why I think it would be ridiculous to name your baby on how the name is pronounced phonetically!! Sorry :(

If you like Aoife then I say go for it...I think part of the reason you like a name is probably the spelling too? I don't think it matters that you are not Irish...anyone can use a name and as someone else mentioned Aoife is quite well known now.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rachie004

I think part of the reason Aoife is so pretty is the way that it is spelt so go for it :)


----------



## c.m.c

i personally think some of the spellings just look silly. Aoife is an irish name so dont be afraid to spell it how its meant to be spelt. its as common as muck where i am but i think its common elsewhere too, esp after The Saturdays Una named her DD Aoife Belle, so i doubt too many would find it difficult to pronounce. The English version of Aoife is Eva


----------



## c.m.c

ciaramoy said:


> I am Irish so maybe that's why I think it would be ridiculous to name your baby on how the name is pronounced phonetically!! Sorry :(
> 
> If you like Aoife then I say go for it...I think part of the reason you like a name is probably the spelling too? I don't think it matters that you are not Irish...anyone can use a name and as someone else mentioned Aoife is quite well known now.
> 
> Hope that helps!

i totally agree with you!!!!

we love Ceri, which is Welsh and i will spell it that way even though im Irish and here its spelled Kerry or Ciarrai


----------



## Rachie004

c.m.c said:


> its as common as muck where i am but i think its common elsewhere too, esp after The Saturdays Una named her DD Aoife Belle,

I don't follow popular culture so this isn't something I had considered.

*crosses Aoife from my potential list* I've liked it for years.


----------



## c.m.c

Rachie004 said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> its as common as muck where i am but i think its common elsewhere too, esp after The Saturdays Una named her DD Aoife Belle,
> 
> I don't follow popular culture so this isn't something I had considered.
> 
> *crosses Aoife from my potential list* I've liked it for years.Click to expand...

If you don't follow popular culture then why would you cross it off just because I think it's popular?

If you love a name, you just love it, it shouldn't matter if its popular. I don't think it's popular outside Ireland but I think it's well enough known not to have confusion pronouncing it, which is a good thing :shrug:

You will likely never be able to choose a name no celeb has. I love Finn, then when I did a bit of research I know a few famous mummy's who have a Finn but I don't care


----------



## Rachie004

I would hate to think that anyone thought I had chosen it because of The Saturdays, plus when I initially liked it part of the reason it had so much appeal was because it wasn't popular :)


----------



## mummy2be...

I know an aoife who pronounces her name Effie


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I think the names nice as a whole & I'd choose the original spelling. The only thing that would put me off is that you had to put in brackets how its pronounced...& if people kept pronouncing my name wrong I'd be annoyed x


----------



## daneuse27

I think Aoife is really pretty :)

I think spelling it phonetically would seem..... I don't know how to say this, but "dummed down" in a way. I would stick to the normal way


----------



## hayley x

I wouldn't have a clue how to pronounce that name from reading it and I had never heard of the name Niamh or its pronunciation until I joined this site 5 years ago. That aside, those who need to know how to say the name will either know it or learn it quite so I wouldn't worry too much iykwim. I do think its pretty :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Id just use Eva lol x


----------



## MariposaTam

I too had absolutely no idea how to say the name Aoife until I read the pronunciation of it in the brackets. My own name is hard for most people to say correctly and spell correctly and I've always hated it because of that, despite many people telling me that it's a beautiful name once I explain how to pronounce and spell it. I am not sure that I like any of the alternate spellings though, Eva works but I understand it sounds a bit different. Maybe Eifa?


----------



## Loui1001

I love the name Aoife and being Irish prefer the traditional spelling, to me changing the spelling almost takes away from the name itself- just my opinion though


----------



## sparklycat

I would keep the name. As a teacher I can't help but judge kids who's names are spelt phonetically! (wrong i know, but i can't help it!! They all seem to be really naughty and chavvy) x


----------



## MrsTorchwood

I usually use Aiva as a close second for that Irish spelling. =)


----------

